# How do i get my pup to stop playing/chewing on his pee pads?



## [email protected] (May 19, 2011)

I have an 8 week old maltipoo and i have been trying to train him to use pee pads in the house. Its working out for the most part, but half the time when he isn't peeing on them, he is biting and playing with them. I go up to him and tell him no, and redirect him to one of his favorite toys, but later on, he'll just go back to playing with the pad. 

I don't want to scold him too much because i don't want to detour him from going to his pad at all, i just want him to recognize that it isn't a toy. 

any tips?


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I have an 8 week old maltipoo and i have been trying to train him to use pee pads in the house. Its working out for the most part, but half the time when he isn't peeing on them, he is biting and playing with them. I go up to him and tell him no, and redirect him to one of his favorite toys, but later on, he'll just go back to playing with the pad.
> 
> I don't want to scold him too much because i don't want to detour him from going to his pad at all, i just want him to recognize that it isn't a toy.
> 
> any tips?


Make sure to leave off the "no", if you want him to use the pad. What I've done in the past is to use a holder for the pad. They're sold at Walmart and other places, I think, and for certain at pet supply stores. They're plastic rectangles with sides that open and close. You pull out a soiled puppy pad and put a new one in. They're not foolproof, but are much more difficult for a puppy to tear apart. I also used some duct tape at the ends to keep a puppy from peeling the ends up and chewing on those. It worked out pretty well for me. They're less than $20.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep! I agree! There are several types of the puppy pad trays available.


----------

